# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Rritet numri i përdoruesve të Windows 7 dhe Mac OS

## YlliRiaN

*Sipas të dhënave të analistëve të kompanisë Net Applications, fituesit më të mëdhenj gjatë muajit janar kanë qenë sistemet operative Windows 7 dhe Mac OS.

Rritja e përdoruesve të Windows 7 gjatë muajit të parë të këtij viti është krejt e pritur duke marrë parasysh se Microsoft u ka ofruar përdoruesve sistemin e vet më të ri operativ krejt falas. Në anën tjetër, Mac OS çdo ditë e më shumë po i afrohet kalimit të kufirit prej dhjetë për qind të pjesëmarrjes në treg.

Në raportin e vet Operating System Market Share kompania Net Applications pohon se pjesëmarrja e përdoruesve të Mac OS-it gjatë muajit janar është ndalur në kufirin prej 9.93 për qind, derisa kjo shifër gjatë muajit dhjetor të vitit 2008 ka qenë 9.63 për qind.

Megjithatë, shikuar përgjithësisht, Windows-et kanë humbur pjesë të tregjeve dhe pjesëmarrjen e përgjithshme (të të gjitha versioneve) në 88.26 për qind, që ka shënuar rënie nga 88.68 për qind, sa ka qenë pjesëmarrja në fund të muajit dhjetor.

Vendin e tretë me pjesëmarrje prej 0.83 për qind edhe më tutje e mbajnë distribucionet e sistemit operativ Linux.*

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Nuk e di se nga I marin keto statistika kjo kompania net applications por te maresh parasysh windows 7 si nje os ne nje studim eshte budallallik pasi windows 7 nuk eshte akoma zyrtar eshte thjesht nje beta system I nxjere per testim e nuk ka dale akoma ne statusin e RC (release candidate) jo me te jete sistem operimi I mirfillte me plot goje. Pastaj ta garantoj une se perqindja e perdoruesve te linux e mac eshte shume here me e madhe se ajo qe ata kane vene ne studim. Mbase keto shifra mund te bazohen vetem ne shitjet e muajit janar pa mare parasysh sistemet ekzistuese 

Ardi

----------


## tolky

> Nuk e di se nga I marin keto statistika kjo kompania net applications por te maresh parasysh windows 7 si nje os ne nje studim eshte budallallik pasi windows 7 nuk eshte akoma zyrtar eshte thjesht nje beta system I nxjere per testim e nuk ka dale akoma ne statusin e RC (release candidate) jo me te jete sistem operimi I mirfillte me plot goje. Pastaj ta garantoj une se perqindja e perdoruesve te linux e mac eshte shume here me e madhe se ajo qe ata kane vene ne studim. Mbase keto shifra mund te bazohen vetem ne shitjet e muajit janar pa mare parasysh sistemet ekzistuese 
> 
> Ardi


me siguri, prit tani windows 7 perseri kur do te kete deshtim total sikur vista, linux sa me shume po instalohet po ashtu edhe Mac por Linux edhe 2 vite i duhen jo me shume dhe do kete nje sukses te madh

----------


## Glend

> me siguri, prit tani windows 7 perseri kur do te kete deshtim total sikur vista, linux sa me shume po instalohet po ashtu edhe Mac por Linux edhe 2 vite i duhen jo me shume dhe do kete nje sukses te madh


Duket qe nuk di asgje si po shkojne gjerat. Besoj qe nga komenti jot se ke prekur me dore Windows 7 fare, dhe me siguri as qe nuk e di pse Vista deshtoi.

Linux sa me shume po instalohet? Po i gjeneralizon pak gjerat... dhe per me teper Linux nuk eshte akoma gati per te qene nje sistem desktop.

Mac dhe Linux do i duhen nja 10 vjet per tu njohur me shume ne USA, pale ne Europe qe s'jane shtrire akoma. Per dijeni, ne Europe Apple dhe Linux s'ekziston fare, keto shifra jane per USA vetem.

----------


## RaPSouL

Nuk din me çka ti mbushin faqet dhe gazetat e shkruajnë kësilloj artikujsh, kur siç e ceku edhe Ardi diku më lart se Windows 7 është në fazën testuese ende.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> me siguri, prit tani windows 7 perseri kur do te kete deshtim total sikur vista, linux sa me shume po instalohet po ashtu edhe Mac por Linux edhe 2 vite i duhen jo me shume dhe do kete nje sukses te madh


Windows vista deshtim total? Amani mer ku arini ne keto konkluzjone te ketilla. Kush na paska thene se windows vista eshte deshtim total. Windows vista eshte aritja me e madhe e microsoftit megjithese per te aritur kapacitetin e plote te tij do nje kompjuter relativisht te shtrenjte. Edhe 2 vjet I duhen linux te dale perpara windows? Amani e flasim qarte megjithese e kam inat microsoft linux eshte akoma shume mbrapa windows. Kur nuk doli perpara linux ne kohen e bumit *nix kur ibm nenshkroi kontrate me redhat edhe qeverite evropjane vendosen te kalonin ne linux ska per te dale para windows te jemi reale. Skam eksperimentuar me windows 7 shume, kane aritur dicka shume praktike edhe shume te mire. Te shofim si do ece.

Ardi

----------


## Glend

> Windows vista deshtim total? Amani mer ku arini ne keto konkluzjone te ketilla. Kush na paska thene se windows vista eshte deshtim total. *Windows vista eshte aritja me e madhe* e microsoftit megjithese per te aritur kapacitetin e plote te tij do nje kompjuter relativisht te shtrenjte. Edhe 2 vjet I duhen linux te dale perpara windows? Amani e flasim qarte megjithese e kam inat microsoft linux eshte akoma shume mbrapa windows. Kur nuk doli perpara linux ne kohen e bumit *nix kur ibm nenshkroi kontrate me redhat edhe qeverite evropjane vendosen te kalonin ne linux ska per te dale para windows te jemi reale. Skam eksperimentuar me windows 7 shume, kane aritur dicka shume praktike edhe shume te mire. Te shofim si do ece.
> 
> Ardi


Arritja me e madhe eshte Windows XP. Nje sistem gjykohet nga cdo pikepamje, nuk mund te heqesh me tej kerkesat e Vistes. Per te arritur kapacitetin e plote, duhet te blesh nje kompjuter te shtrenjte, pra te harxhosh leke si dreqi. A ja vlen? Jo. C'fare arritje eshte kjo? Asgje.

Vete Microsoft po pershpejton perfundimin e Windows 7 qe ta heqei Visten nga qarkullimi, duke vene ne dijeni qe Windows 7 ka shume here me pak kerkesa.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Mo po ca flisni njehere jeni me terezi apo nuk jeni me terezi? Shikoni suksesin e windows xp vitin e pare te daljes ne 2001-2002 edhe pastaj flisni per suksesin e windows xp. Windows xp pati sukses pas leshimit te sp1 lexoni faktet ne radhe te pare pastaj hidhuni perpjete. I ashtuquajturi "Deshtimi" I vistes nuk eshte aspak arsyeja pse windows 7 po pershpejtohet.

Ardi

----------


## Glend

> Mo po ca flisni njehere jeni me terezi apo nuk jeni me terezi? Shikoni suksesin e windows xp vitin e pare te daljes ne 2001-2002 edhe pastaj flisni per suksesin e windows xp. Windows xp pati sukses pas leshimit te sp1 lexoni faktet ne radhe te pare pastaj hidhuni perpjete. I ashtuquajturi "Deshtimi" I vistes nuk eshte aspak arsyeja pse windows 7 po pershpejtohet.
> 
> Ardi


NEse Vista s'eshte deshtim, atehere pse Microsoft po promovon nje program downgrade nga Vista ne XP. 

Vete Steve Ballmer ne CES 2009 pranoi deshtimin e Vistes duke thene "ne kemi mesuar nga gabimet e meparshme dhe me ane te user feedback-ut Windows 7 do jete nje permiresim total". << Pak a shume eshte ashtu ne shqip.

Dhe ti thua, qe Windows 7 nuk po pershpejtohet per kete arsye. Atehere pse Microsoft shtyu suportin per derin ne 2014, 4 vjet pasi del Windows 7?

Mendohu njehere mire. Windows Vista mund te punoje shume mire ne kompjutera high-end, por Microsoft shikon perdoruesin normal, i cili kompjuteri nuk i ka akoma ato kapacitete per te kaluar direkt ne Vista. Ja perse ishte nje deshtim, dhe me shprese qe Microsoft e mesoi gabimin, sic po shohim me Windows 7.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> NEse Vista s'eshte deshtim, atehere pse Microsoft po promovon nje program downgrade nga Vista ne XP.


Mo po ca flet ama me qafsh mua. Ca eshte ky program downgrade. Asnje setup windows qe ne 95 nuk te lejon downgrade pa formatizuar komplet sistemin se te thote qe versioni I instaluar eshte me I ri se ky qe kerkon te instalosh. E vetmja downgrade qe te lejon microsoft eshte downgrade nga vista bussines/ultimate ne xp sp3 vetem nga kompania ku ti mer kompjuterin. Nese ti ben downgrade vete atehere ti duhet te blesh licencen e windows xp. Edhe kete mund ta besh deri ne fund te prillit te keti viti.



> Vete Steve Ballmer ne CES 2009 pranoi deshtimin e Vistes duke thene "ne kemi mesuar nga gabimet e meparshme dhe me ane te user feedback-ut Windows 7 do jete nje permiresim total". << Pak a shume eshte ashtu ne shqip.


Cudi me vjen pasi ate konference e pashe vete online edhe ate qe ai tha ishte ne permiresimet qe I jane bere windows7 nga sistemet e meparshme. Nese e do ta shofesh vete hyre ne Microsoft Partners Webcasts edhe e ke aty te plote.




> Dhe ti thua, qe Windows 7 nuk po pershpejtohet per kete arsye. Atehere pse Microsoft shtyu suportin per derin ne 2014, 4 vjet pasi del Windows 7?


Me thuaj ku eshte pershpejtuar nxjera e windows 7 kur release date eshte akoma 2010. Per arsyen se e Microsoft ka shtyre EoL (End of Life) per xp deri ne 2014 cfare nenkupton ti me kete. Cdo teknik e di kete edhe e dinte qe microsoft nuk do mbyllte suportin e xp kaq shpejto. Jane me qindra mijra kompjutera me xp neper bisnese. Kujton se e shtyu microsoft per ty e per mua e per userat e thjeshte? Suporti per windows server NT perfundoi zyrtarisht 8 vjet pasi microsoft ndaloi shitjen e keti sistemi. E njejta gje me windows 2000 professional qe akoma e suporton se bashku me NT. Do te thone keto gjera se xp edhe windows server 2000 ishte deshtim?




> Mendohu njehere mire. Windows Vista mund te punoje shume mire ne kompjutera high-end, por Microsoft shikon perdoruesin normal, i cili kompjuteri nuk i ka akoma ato kapacitete per te kaluar direkt ne Vista. Ja perse ishte nje deshtim, dhe me shprese qe Microsoft e mesoi gabimin, sic po shohim me Windows 7.


Me qafsh mua ama sa mire qenke I informuar. Nje kompjuter dual core me 2 gb ram e keput windows vista home per mezi. Per shpi per nje person qe shkon ne internet edhe lexon emails edhe ben nje detyre ne word ky kompjuter eshte mese I mjafueshem. Cmimi I keti kompjuteri 600$. Ca ka per te shtrenjte ketu. E di qe windows xp po shiteshe ne dyqane ne kompjutera me 512 mb ram? Si punonte ky kompjuter nese ti beje nje renderim video edhe kishe nja 10 faqe interneti hapur? Akoma me deshtimin e vistes lexo akoma se te duhet te lexosh me shume pasi ti tregosh nje "hacker" se si gjihet ip nuk do te thote qe di. Me thuaj pak ti meqe paske eksperience me windows7 ca permiresime ka ky nga windows vista pa he te te degjojme njehere?


Ardi

----------


## Glend

> Mo po ca flet ama me qafsh mua. Ca eshte ky program downgrade. Asnje setup windows qe ne 95 nuk te lejon downgrade pa formatizuar komplet sistemin se te thote qe versioni I instaluar eshte me I ri se ky qe kerkon te instalosh. E vetmja downgrade qe te lejon microsoft eshte downgrade nga vista bussines/ultimate ne xp sp3 vetem nga kompania ku ti mer kompjuterin. Nese ti ben downgrade vete atehere ti duhet te blesh licencen e windows xp. Edhe kete mund ta besh deri ne fund te prillit te keti viti.


http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9108  198

Cuditem si s'knotrollon njehere a je sakte apo jo, nejse ja ku e ke, e ofron vete Microsoft.
*
"And if those efforts are for naught, Microsoft will help those users downgrade from Vista to Windows XP"*

Lexoje aty lart.




> Cudi me vjen pasi ate konference e pashe vete online edhe ate qe ai tha ishte ne permiresimet qe I jane bere windows7 nga *sistemet e meparshme*. Nese e do ta shofesh vete hyre ne Microsoft Partners Webcasts edhe e ke aty te plote.


Sipas teje Windows Vista nuk eshte nje nga sistemet e meparshme? Dhe perse Windows 7 doli kaq shpejt, me thuaj sa vjet mbushi Vista nga dalja?




> Me thuaj ku eshte pershpejtuar nxjera e windows 7 kur release date eshte akoma 2010. Per arsyen se e Microsoft ka shtyre EoL (End of Life) per xp deri ne 2014 cfare nenkupton ti me kete. Cdo teknik e di kete edhe e dinte qe microsoft nuk do mbyllte suportin e xp kaq shpejto. Jane me qindra mijra kompjutera me xp neper bisnese. Kujton se e shtyu microsoft per ty e per mua e per userat e thjeshte? Suporti per windows server NT perfundoi zyrtarisht 8 vjet pasi microsoft ndaloi shitjen e keti sistemi. E njejta gje me windows 2000 professional qe akoma e suporton se bashku me NT. Do te thone keto gjera se xp edhe windows server 2000 ishte deshtim?


Pse Microsoft anulloi Windows 7 Beta 2 dhe do kaloje direkt ne Windows 7 RC? Ata e thane vete qe po pershpejtohen... per me teper edhe nga presioni qe po i vene kompanite e tjera. Data nuk po nderrohet qe mos te vihen lajmerime te gabuara qe mund ti benin dem OS, sic ndodhi me Visten, e nxoren me shpejt se c'duhej.

Gjithashtu, Microsoft sapo hapi programin per kompanite qe te ndertojne driverat e sakta per pajisjet e tyre, duke lajmeruar per pershpejtimin e perdorimit te Windows 7.




> Me qafsh mua ama sa mire qenke I informuar. Nje kompjuter dual core me 2 gb ram e keput windows vista home per mezi. Per shpi per nje person qe shkon ne internet edhe lexon emails edhe ben nje detyre ne word ky kompjuter eshte mese I mjafueshem. Cmimi I keti kompjuteri 600$. Ca ka per te shtrenjte ketu. E di qe windows xp po shiteshe ne dyqane ne kompjutera me 512 mb ram? Si punonte ky kompjuter nese ti beje nje renderim video edhe kishe nja 10 faqe interneti hapur? Akoma me deshtimin e vistes lexo akoma se te duhet te lexosh me shume pasi ti tregosh nje "hacker" se si gjihet ip nuk do te thote qe di. Me thuaj pak ti meqe paske eksperience me windows7 ca permiresime ka ky nga windows vista pa he te te degjojme njehere?


Me sa duket, ti s'merr vesh fare nga marketingu, por vetem nga pikepamja teknollogjike. Ja perse cdo kompani ka nje staf marketingu.

Duke nxjerre Visten, Microsoft detyroi cdo person te blinte nje kompjuter te ri ose te benin nje upgrade total qe eshte pothuajse njesoj, pasi kompjuterat e atehershem qe vinin me Windows XP, nuk ishin ne gjendje te mbanin Windows Visten. Ky ishte nje gabim shume i rende ndaj Microsoft. Shume njerez nuk pranuan te harxhonin leke kot dhe mire bene, pasi Windows 7 po vjen se shpejti.

Dhejtori 2008 shenon perqindje perdorimi me te madh per Windows XP... sa sukses na qenka vista apo jo?

*PERMIRESIMET NGA WINDOWS VISTA*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Features_new_to_Windows_7

Se nga goja ime nuk do i besoje.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Opo ca me ka gjetur mua me RSS e internetit. ti deri me perpara po grije sallate per programe downgrade tani me tregon mua planet e microsoftit per te lejuar njerzit te zgjedhin XP ne vend te Vista kur blene kompjuterin. Lejimi i zgjedhjes se programit qe ti deshiron te perdoresh nuk varet nga Microsoft por varet nga perdoruesi!




> And if those efforts are for naught, Microsoft will help those users downgrade from Vista to Windows XP, the same maneuver several large computer makers, including Dell Inc. and Hewlett-Packard Co., have used in recent months to continue offering the older operating system to buyers.


Edhe jo te gjithe e kane kete privilegj. Me vjen keq te te zhgenjej. FRagment i mare nga Microsoft Partners Newsletter drejtuar OEM edhe DEVELOPERS



> An OEM may facilitate the end user’s
> downgrade rights from Windows Vista Business or Windows Vista Ultimate to a qualifi ed version
> of Windows XP Professional (noted below) on the new computer system. This process is further
> defi ned in the Desktop Operating System License Agreement (DTOS). The downgrade media must
> be supplied to you from the end user and must come from a legally licensed version of Microsoft
> retail, OEM/System Builder, or Volume License channels....
> Not all versions of software contain downgrade rights. The chart below shows the OEM desktop
> operating system software versions that contain downgrade rights in the product License Terms
> and the version of software the end user can downgrade to:
> ...






> Sipas teje Windows Vista nuk eshte nje nga sistemet e meparshme? Dhe perse Windows 7 doli kaq shpejt, me thuaj sa vjet mbushi Vista nga dalja?


Kur flitet per nje term gjeneral "Sisteme te meparshme" nuk simbolizon deshtimin e versionit te meparshem. Ma mer mendja e ke lexuar ose degjuar deklaraten e leshimit te Windows XP Beta 1. Eshte bere e njejta gje qe kemi permiresuar kete e kete e kete. Do te thote kjo qe windows 2000 ishte nje deshtim i microsoft. Perseri pyetjeve te mia ne kete pike nuk u je pergjigjur. Windows XP kishte shitje me te ulta ne fillimet e veta se sa windows vista ne fillimet e saj.




> Pse Microsoft anulloi Windows 7 Beta 2 dhe do kaloje direkt ne Windows 7 RC? Ata e thane vete qe po pershpejtohen... per me teper edhe nga presioni qe po i vene kompanite e tjera. Data nuk po nderrohet qe mos te vihen lajmerime te gabuara qe mund ti benin dem OS, sic ndodhi me Visten, e nxoren me shpejt se c'duhej.
> 
> Gjithashtu, Microsoft sapo hapi programin per kompanite qe te ndertojne driverat e sakta per pajisjet e tyre, duke lajmeruar per pershpejtimin e perdorimit te Windows 7.


A e ke idene se sa Builds te windows 7 jane nxjere ne perdorim? duke filluar nga build 6900 deri ne 7025. Beta qe te gjithe moren si Beta ishte build 7000 ndersa buld 7012 ose ndryshe beta 2 deri ne 7025 jane derguar ne grupe te vecanta te Eng. per te vazhduar testimet. Prodhimet e driverave per windows 7 ka filluar qe me build 6965 edhe perseri po ta shofesh listen e paisjeve te suportuara jane perseri paisje te "shtrenjta". Gjithe procedura kalon ne Prebeta, Beta, RC, RTM, GP edhe keto manaxhohen ne baze te kerkeses se inxhinjereve per te bere regullimet e duhura. Beta 2 ka dale po nuk eshte bere publike. Qe do nxjere sistem te ri microsofti do te shtoje fitimet e veta normale po kjo nuk do te thote qe windows vista ishte deshtim.




> Me sa duket, ti s'merr vesh fare nga marketingu, por vetem nga pikepamja teknollogjike. Ja perse cdo kompani ka nje staf marketingu.
> 
> Duke nxjerre Visten, Microsoft detyroi cdo person te blinte nje kompjuter te ri ose te benin nje upgrade total qe eshte pothuajse njesoj, pasi kompjuterat e atehershem qe vinin me Windows XP, nuk ishin ne gjendje te mbanin Windows Visten. Ky ishte nje gabim shume i rende ndaj Microsoft. Shume njerez nuk pranuan te harxhonin leke kot dhe mire bene, pasi Windows 7 po vjen se shpejti.
> 
> Dhejtori 2008 shenon perqindje perdorimi me te madh per Windows XP... sa sukses na qenka vista apo jo?
> 
> PERMIRESIMET NGA WINDOWS VISTA
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Features_new_to_Windows_7


Po ca flet mer marketingu ne teknologji. Ca fitimi ka microsoft nga shitja e kompjuterave te rinj. Nuk e di se cfare kompjuteri mund te kesh patur ti por 65% e kompjuterave te shitur ne kohen para windows Vista ishin ne gjendje qe te mbanin windows visten. gjithashtu e di ti se cila eshte perjudha e rekomanduar per PC Upgrade? 18-24 muaj. Se nuk kemi kelqe ta bejme kete gje eshte tjeter pune. E vetmja gje qe eshte nje permiresim qe mund te caktoje deshtimin apo jo te vistes eshte vetem bechmarking qe ul perdorimin e procesorit ku ul rekomandimet e procesorit duke e vene e me te ulet se sa windows XP. ky eshte i vetmi regullim qe microsoft ka bere ne CORE te Kernel per te bere windows 7 me efikas ne laptopa duke lene cdo gje tjeter njesoj. Windows 7 kerkon 16GB free ne HDD ku vista kerkon 15GB free dhe XP 1.5GB. shume nga gjerat e pritura qe do ndodhnin ne windows Vienna nuk ndodhen ne Windows 7. gjithe ato garabackat e tjera te wiki jane te pa vlera. Nese se vajti ora 6 e mengjesit e pas 18 ore pune nuk kam nerva te merem me forumin.

Ardi

----------


## Glend

> Opo ca me ka gjetur mua me RSS e internetit. ti deri me perpara po grije sallate per programe downgrade tani me tregon mua planet e microsoftit per te lejuar njerzit te zgjedhin XP ne vend te Vista kur blene kompjuterin. Lejimi i zgjedhjes se programit qe ti deshiron te perdoresh nuk varet nga Microsoft por varet nga perdoruesi!


Ti me duket se fuske dot ne kete trurin tend qe Microsoft ka filluar kete nisme. Kushedi pse?




> Edhe jo te gjithe e kane kete privilegj. Me vjen keq te te zhgenjej. FRagment i mare nga Microsoft Partners Newsletter drejtuar OEM edhe DEVELOPERS


c'me duhet mua. Iniciativa e marre nga Microsoft tregon shume.




> Kur flitet per nje term gjeneral "Sisteme te meparshme" nuk simbolizon deshtimin e versionit te meparshem. Ma mer mendja e ke lexuar ose degjuar deklaraten e leshimit te Windows XP Beta 1. Eshte bere e njejta gje qe kemi permiresuar kete e kete e kete. Do te thote kjo qe windows 2000 ishte nje deshtim i microsoft. Perseri pyetjeve te mia ne kete pike nuk u je pergjigjur. Windows XP kishte shitje me te ulta ne fillimet e veta se sa windows vista ne fillimet e saj.


Atehere ti do te thuash Windows XP eshte me i deshtuar se Vista? 

Windows XP i kishte shitjet me *te larta*. ME vjen keq qe ti nuk dinke gje.

http://www.devsource.com/c/a/Using-VS/Windows-XP-Outsells-Vista-at-Retail/




> A e ke idene se sa Builds te windows 7 jane nxjere ne perdorim? duke filluar nga build 6900 deri ne 7025. Beta qe te gjithe moren si Beta ishte build 7000 ndersa buld 7012 ose ndryshe beta 2 deri ne 7025 jane derguar ne grupe te vecanta te Eng. per te vazhduar testimet. Prodhimet e driverave per windows 7 ka filluar qe me build 6965 edhe perseri po ta shofesh listen e paisjeve te suportuara jane perseri paisje te "shtrenjta". Gjithe procedura kalon ne Prebeta, Beta, RC, RTM, GP edhe keto manaxhohen ne baze te kerkeses se inxhinjereve per te bere regullimet e duhura. Beta 2 ka dale po nuk eshte bere publike. Qe do nxjere sistem te ri microsofti do te shtoje fitimet e veta normale po kjo nuk do te thote qe windows vista ishte deshtim.


Eshte e sata here qe jam duke i shpjeguar kete gje dikujt. Nje ndryshim build nuk do te thote qe ky eshte Beta 2. Nese do te ishte keshtu do te kishim mijera Beta.

Beta eshte nje stad, ku Microsoft kerkon perdoruesit te testojne OS. Kur testohet nga grupe te vecanta (kjo ka ndodhur dhe me Visten)  nuk quhet Beta.

Windows Vista (pervec atyre testimeve ne grupe te vecanta qe behen me mijera here gjate programimit te nje OS) kishte dy Beta, Beta 1 dhe Beta 2, pastaj kaloi ne RC.

Windows 7 publikoi vetem nje build (7000, build 6900 nuk eshte zyrtare por ishte nje 'leak', keshtu qe mos e permend ketu) dhe ky build ishte Beta 1. Jo para me pak kohe Microsoft lajmeroi qe nuk do te kete Beta 2 por do te kaloje ne RC.

Une shikoj qe po pershpejtohen goxha.

Nese akoma nuk e di c'jane Beta dhe beson qe cdo ndryshim BUILD eshte nje beta e re, atehere ke probleme serioze te kuptuari, mesoje diku se do te duhet nese kerkon te besh debate serioze.




> Po ca flet mer marketingu ne teknologji. Ca fitimi ka microsoft nga shitja e kompjuterave te rinj. Nuk e di se cfare kompjuteri mund te kesh patur ti por 65% e kompjuterave te shitur ne kohen para windows Vista ishin ne gjendje qe te mbanin windows visten. gjithashtu e di ti se cila eshte perjudha e rekomanduar per PC Upgrade? 18-24 muaj. Se nuk kemi kelqe ta bejme kete gje eshte tjeter pune. E vetmja gje qe eshte nje permiresim qe mund te caktoje deshtimin apo jo te vistes eshte vetem bechmarking qe ul perdorimin e procesorit ku ul rekomandimet e procesorit duke e vene e me te ulet se sa windows XP. ky eshte i vetmi regullim qe microsoft ka bere ne CORE te Kernel per te bere windows 7 me efikas ne laptopa duke lene cdo gje tjeter njesoj. Windows 7 kerkon 16GB free ne HDD ku vista kerkon 15GB free dhe XP 1.5GB. shume nga gjerat e pritura qe do ndodhnin ne windows Vienna nuk ndodhen ne Windows 7. gjithe ato garabackat e tjera te wiki jane te pa vlera. Nese se vajti ora 6 e mengjesit e pas 18 ore pune nuk kam nerva te merem me forumin.


Aspak e vertete. Shenja 'Windows Capable PC' (per ato 65% kompjutera qe permend ti) ka qene objekt debati per vite dhe tani Microsoft eshte hedhur ne gjyq. Pse? Sepse ata kompjutera s'ishin ne gjendje te mbanin Windows Visten ne gjendje optimale. Nuk e di ca perspektive ke ti, por une nuk dua te paguaj cdo here qe Microsoft nxjerr nje OS, per nje kompjuter te ri.

Ke te drejte, Microsoft s'ka fitim nese ne blejme kompjutera te rinj, kete as qe e ve ne dyshim. PO PRA KY ISHTE GABIMI. Mbase gjendja jote ekonomike te lejon ta anashkalosh kete problem, por per perdoruesin e zakonshem (qe eshte % me e madhe) ky eshte nje problem mjaft i madh.

Me duket se ti besonke se Vista qenke sistemi operativ me i mire.

Windows 7, permiresimet ti i anashkalon perseri per te provuar ate qe thua. Windows 7 instalohet me shpejte, hapet me shpejt, performon me shpejt, *kopjon file me shpejt*, kompatibiliteti i driverave do jete me i mire (fale Vistes por me teper edhe iniciativa e nisur nga Microsoft per adaptimin e driverave te te tera pajisjeve per W7, gje qe nuk u be gjate Vistes), *kopjon me shpejt*, nje taskbar fenomenal ne krahasim me Visten, si dhe gjate kesaj periudhe Microsoft ka degjuar cdo sugjerim te perdoruesve dhe bile e ka provuar duke modifikuar pak UAC etj.

Keto me lart, po ka edhe me shume, sipas teje jane te kota?

do zhgenjehesh se tepermi kur Windows 7 do kete nje sukses te jashtezakonshme ne krahasim me Visten tende te preferuar.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Ti me duket se fuske dot ne kete trurin tend qe Microsoft ka filluar kete nisme. Kushedi pse?
> 
> 
> c'me duhet mua. Iniciativa e marre nga Microsoft tregon shume.


Hahahahahah nuk e di me ca te qesh me shume me injorancen apo me arogancen. microsoft si te shese nje Windows XP e te shese nje Windows Vista perseri ka fitimin e vet. DOWNGRADE "program" qe e quan ti ose "nisme" eshte nje procedure e lejuar nga microsoft per disa programe te caktuara qe te jep mundesine te regjistrosh ose te aktivizosh XP ose Vista me te njejtin CD Key. Kjo ka qene e lejuar qe ne fillimet e shitjes se vistes nga kompanite OEM. Nuk eshte nje "nisme" e mare nga microsoft kur mori vesh se vista ishte "deshtim".  




> Atehere ti do te thuash Windows XP eshte me i deshtuar se Vista? 
> 
> Windows XP i kishte shitjet me *te larta*. ME vjen keq qe ti nuk dinke gje.
> 
> http://www.devsource.com/c/a/Using-VS/Windows-XP-Outsells-Vista-at-Retail/


Mos ver fjale ne tekstet e mia. Une asnjehere nuk kam thene se XP eshte i deshtuar apo XP eshte me i deshtuar se Vista. Thjesht tregova hapat qe kaloi windows XP ne fillimet e veta njesoj si edhe vista ne ditet e sotme ose edhe cdo sistem operimi qe microsoft ka nxjere. Edhe me pare te shpjegova shitjet e windows XP me shume se vista nenkuptojne qe vista nuk ka fituar popullaritet ne popull njesoj edhe windows XP si nje OS legjendar ka me shume se 6 vjet ne perdorim. Kjo nuk do te thote asnjehere se windows Vista eshte DESHTIM. A e ke idene e deshtimit te nje programi kompjuterik?




> Eshte e sata here qe jam duke i shpjeguar kete gje dikujt. Nje ndryshim build nuk do te thote qe ky eshte Beta 2. Nese do te ishte keshtu do te kishim mijera Beta.
> 
> Beta eshte nje stad, ku Microsoft kerkon perdoruesit te testojne OS. Kur testohet nga grupe te vecanta (kjo ka ndodhur dhe me Visten)  nuk quhet Beta.
> 
> Windows Vista (pervec atyre testimeve ne grupe te vecanta qe behen me mijera here gjate programimit te nje OS) kishte dy Beta, Beta 1 dhe Beta 2, pastaj kaloi ne RC.


Une nuk thashe qe build eshte njesoj me beta. une thashe Build 7012 eshte Beta2 release e kam CD ne zyre si pjese e Volume Licensing Aggreament qe ka kompania qe une punoj + te gjitha builds si pjese e OEM edhe Partner i microsoft. Microsoft leshoi dy beta per vista pasi ndryshimi midis XP e Vista ishte pothuajse 99% edhe microsoft leshoi dy beta per te mbledhur sa me shume info nga perdorueset. ndryshimi i Seven me Vista eshte 10% maksimumi cfare do mare info me shume microsoft. 




> Windows 7 publikoi vetem nje build (7000, build 6900 nuk eshte zyrtare por ishte nje 'leak', keshtu qe mos e permend ketu) dhe ky build ishte Beta 1. Jo para me pak kohe Microsoft lajmeroi qe nuk do te kete Beta 2 por do te kaloje ne RC.
> 
> Une shikoj qe po pershpejtohen goxha
> 
> Nese akoma nuk e di c'jane Beta dhe beson qe cdo ndryshim BUILD eshte nje beta e re, atehere ke probleme serioze te kuptuari, mesoje diku se do te duhet nese kerkon te besh debate serioze.


Tani une nuk do ri te te mbush mendjen ty se ishte zyrtare apo leak ajo qe eshte me e rendesishme eshte se Ekzistojne. Se nuk jane publike eshte tjeter pune. Sa i perket se sa di une eshte tjeter gje. Pre-Beta leshuar ne 28 tetor ju dergua pothuajse te gjitha kompanive programuese atehere u be presantimi. Ne janar doli beta qe e moren nja 2-3 miljon njerez. edhe do na dale edhe RC po se kur nuk e dime. debate serioze dile ketu me baza teknike jo me fakte marketingu te menduar. 




> Aspak e vertete. Shenja 'Windows Capable PC' (per ato 65% kompjutera qe permend ti) ka qene objekt debati per vite dhe tani Microsoft eshte hedhur ne gjyq. Pse? Sepse ata kompjutera s'ishin ne gjendje te mbanin Windows Visten ne gjendje optimale. Nuk e di ca perspektive ke ti, por une nuk dua te paguaj cdo here qe Microsoft nxjerr nje OS, per nje kompjuter te ri.


Kjo seshte fare ajo qe une doja te thoja. Ajo qe une do thoja eshte se 65% e kompjuterave qe ekzzistonin ne kohen kur Vista doli e mbanin visten qofte me nje upgrade te vogel ne ram ose edhe pa upgrade. Sa per law suits qe thua ti kjo nuk eshte asgje per mua se ne amerike hidhet ne gjyq e nje fshatar qe nuk shkrojti se molla qe une po shes ka 100kalori. "Windows Vista Capable PC" nuk eshte tradmark e microsoft eshte nje shenje e vendosur nga kompanite e OEM. Faji per kete i takon kompanive te prodhimit per mos caktimin e versjoneve te ndryshme te Vista. Windows Vista "Premium Ready" eshte shenja e TradeMark e Microsoft. jane dy gjera te ndryshme.




> Ke te drejte, Microsoft s'ka fitim nese ne blejme kompjutera te rinj, kete as qe e ve ne dyshim. PO PRA KY ISHTE GABIMI. Mbase gjendja jote ekonomike te lejon ta anashkalosh kete problem, por per perdoruesin e zakonshem (qe eshte % me e madhe) ky eshte nje problem mjaft i madh.
> 
> Me duket se ti besonke se Vista qenke sistemi operativ me i mire.


Windows Vista Sistemi Operativ me i mire Kure ne bote por mos haro per cfare po flasim. Flasim per "Deshtimin" e mundshem te windows Vista. 




> Windows 7, permiresimet ti i anashkalon perseri per te provuar ate qe thua. Windows 7 instalohet me shpejte, hapet me shpejt, performon me shpejt, *kopjon file me shpejt*, kompatibiliteti i driverave do jete me i mire (fale Vistes por me teper edhe iniciativa e nisur nga Microsoft per adaptimin e driverave te te tera pajisjeve per W7, gje qe nuk u be gjate Vistes), *kopjon me shpejt*, nje taskbar fenomenal ne krahasim me Visten, si dhe gjate kesaj periudhe Microsoft ka degjuar cdo sugjerim te perdoruesve dhe bile e ka provuar duke modifikuar pak UAC etj.
> 
> Keto me lart, po ka edhe me shume, sipas teje jane te kota?


nuk kaloj asnje "permiresim" po po flasim per deshtime te mundshme. asnje nga keto nuk verteton qe vista eshte deshtim vetem bejne nje kopje ekzakte vistes. Sa per shembull per kete UAC tend VBScript qe ben te mundur mos kerkesen e ngritjes ne vista eshte bug me i madh i sigurise qe ka windows 7. Mos mu mer me WikiPedia po shko aty ku duhet Microsoft MSDN Engineering




> do zhgenjehesh se tepermi kur Windows 7 do kete nje sukses te jashtezakonshme ne krahasim me Visten tende te preferuar.


Vista sdo jete kur OS im i preferuar aq me shume Seven e sidomos XP. Mund te jete me i sukseshem pse jo zakonisht microsoft ka nje histori nje po nje jo me sistemet e operimit. Une kam qene ai qe kam urejtur vista qe ne fillimet e saj po te shofesh ne forum debatet midis meje e edspace. Po perseri kjo nuk do te thote qe Vista ishte Deshtim perkundrazi besoje apo jo ti Vista ishte Aritja me e madhe e Microsoft. 


Naten per sot debatojme neser se ora 1 e nates. Ja e nje qe mos mendosh se po ja fut kot nga mendja

----------


## Glend

> Kjo seshte fare ajo qe une doja te thoja. Ajo qe une do thoja eshte se 65% e kompjuterave qe ekzzistonin ne kohen kur Vista doli e mbanin visten qofte me nje upgrade te vogel ne ram ose edhe pa upgrade. Sa per law suits qe thua ti kjo nuk eshte asgje per mua se ne amerike hidhet ne gjyq e nje fshatar qe nuk shkrojti se molla qe une po shes ka 100kalori. "Windows Vista Capable PC" nuk eshte tradmark e microsoft eshte nje shenje e vendosur nga kompanite e OEM. Faji per kete i takon kompanive te prodhimit per mos caktimin e versjoneve te ndryshme te Vista. Windows Vista "Premium Ready" eshte shenja e TradeMark e Microsoft. jane dy gjera te ndryshme.


Po ctoj vetem kete pjese sepse po vazhdon kot kur s'paske kuptuar akoma cfare kam dashur te them. Kur them Vista deshtoi, nuk thashe nga ana teknike, dhe kete e theksova... per Visten shume njerez duhet te paguanin shtese edhe per upgrade te kompjuterin. Ja pse deshtoi Vista. Micorosft shikoi vetem gjendjen e sistemit dhe nuk e vuri re fare perdoruesin. Ndryshimi duket qarte te Windows 7, ku edhe kuptohet pse jane ulur kerkesat... sepse Vista ishte tejmase i rende.

Sa per ate bug te Windows 7, me vjen keq te them qe nuk ekziston me. Microsoft e rregulloi jo pak kohe me pare  :shkelje syri: .

----------


## init-6

Nuk me duket e vertet.
Me siguri kane bere ndonje marreveshje me njeri-tjetrin.
Ka plas kontrabanda.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Po ctoj vetem kete pjese sepse po vazhdon kot kur s'paske kuptuar akoma cfare kam dashur te them. Kur them Vista deshtoi, nuk thashe nga ana teknike, dhe kete e theksova... per Visten shume njerez duhet te paguanin shtese edhe per upgrade te kompjuterin. Ja pse deshtoi Vista. Micorosft shikoi vetem gjendjen e sistemit dhe nuk e vuri re fare perdoruesin. Ndryshimi duket qarte te Windows 7, ku edhe kuptohet pse jane ulur kerkesat... sepse Vista ishte tejmase i rende.
> 
> Sa per ate bug te Windows 7, me vjen keq te them qe nuk ekziston me. Microsoft e rregulloi jo pak kohe me pare .


Nese se te dy paskemi idera te ndryshme sja vlen ky debat. Me sa di une ky eshte nenforumi i informatikes jo i marketingut ... Teknikisht VISTA eshte aritja me e madhe e Microsoft na pelqen ne apo jo.


Ardi

----------


## LeArNiNgHaCkInG

> Nese se te dy paskemi idera te ndryshme sja vlen ky debat. Me sa di une ky eshte nenforumi i informatikes jo i marketingut ... Teknikisht VISTA eshte aritja me e madhe e Microsoft na pelqen ne apo jo.
> 
> 
> Ardi


I dashur ardi, 
se te kam dhe bashkeqytetar  :buzeqeshje: 

Vista nuk eshte arritja me e madhe e microsoftit. [PIKE]

Kur bleva lap-topin tim acer 512 mb ram (Extensa 5210) (e bleva me linux linpus, (nje version linuxi pa lidhje me terminal) qe te me binte me lire se do ja instaloja sistemin vet. Sistemin Ubuntu ja instalova me sukses por duhet te instaloja dhe XP se me duhet dhe windows gjithashtu per ca gjera qe ne linux nuk i ben dot. 

Tani kur fus disqet e XP ajo nuk mi instalonte, (krijonte ca probleme me SATA drivers dicka e tille, problem ky qe rregullohet po per nje user normal NUK mund te behej, (external floppy disk ishte njera menyre, po ku k** ta gjesh thuaj, apo ta blesh 40 Euro?) Pse nuk mi instalonte do thuash ti? SEPSE MICROSOFTI I NDERUAR IMPONON KOMPANITE THE USERAT TE PERDORIN VISTA (KUR THEM IMPONON KOMPANITE E KAM FJALEN BEN MARREVESHJE ME TA). Dhe per kete perdoruesit duhet ta hedhin ne gjyq microsoftin e qelbur qe paguan gjithe ato lek vetem per reklamimin e vistes qe ti ta lexosh e te thuash, jo se nuk eshte deshtim vista. 

Vista ka shume probleme, duke fillluar qe nga security, perdorimin e resourceve (shum i ngadalte ne kompjuterin tim, thuaj nuk bej dot asgje, (ironia eshte qe laptopi im eshte dizenjuar per vista.) e kur kujtoj qe punoja me XP me 256 MB per bukuri), vista eshte shum i nderlikuar gjithashtu per userin e thjesht.

Kur kam ndonjehere probleme me rrjetin wirelessin ne rrjetin ku perkas, shkoj tek ata administratoret e rrjetit(qe jane shum te zote, per kete ta siguroj), dhe kur rrine nje ore mbi kompjuterin tim e se zgjidhin dot problemin thone: Eshte Vista   :ngerdheshje: 


klm, CANONICAL ROCKS. GOOGLE ROCKS. but Microsoft.... IT SUCKSSSSSS

----------


## evalt

> I dashur ardi, 
> se te kam dhe bashkeqytetar 
> 
> Vista nuk eshte arritja me e madhe e microsoftit. [PIKE]
> 
> Kur bleva lap-topin tim acer 512 mb ram (Extensa 5210) (e bleva me linux linpus, (nje version linuxi pa lidhje me terminal) qe te me binte me lire se do ja instaloja sistemin vet. Sistemin Ubuntu ja instalova me sukses por duhet te instaloja dhe XP se me duhet dhe windows gjithashtu per ca gjera qe ne linux nuk i ben dot. 
> 
> Tani kur fus disqet e XP ajo nuk mi instalonte, (krijonte ca probleme me SATA drivers dicka e tille, problem ky qe rregullohet po per nje user normal NUK mund te behej, (external floppy disk ishte njera menyre, po ku k** ta gjesh thuaj, apo ta blesh 40 Euro?) Pse nuk mi instalonte do thuash ti? SEPSE MICROSOFTI I NDERUAR IMPONON KOMPANITE THE USERAT TE PERDORIN VISTA (KUR THEM IMPONON KOMPANITE E KAM FJALEN BEN MARREVESHJE ME TA). Dhe per kete perdoruesit duhet ta hedhin ne gjyq microsoftin e qelbur qe paguan gjithe ato lek vetem per reklamimin e vistes qe ti ta lexosh e te thuash, jo se nuk eshte deshtim vista. 
> 
> ...



Yi po me çudit...
Megjithate nuk jam   dakotr me ty aspak.
1- Ti thua qe laptopi yt eshte  realizuar per vista , po dakort por aman  per (vista besic)  kjo logo i vendoset te  gjithe laptopave  dhe pc desktop me te shpifur nga ana  hardware. nuk ta ka fajin njeri qe ti shpenzon para pa u informuar se çfar blen
2-ti tha qe qe  teknijket e tu ja japin fajin vistes per problemet e wirelesit( normale) kur se ke  haberin e asaj qe ben, mund te jet problem  linje problem routeri ose ose problem i antenes wireless te laptopit.

3- nuk eshte vista qe ngadaleson laptopin por eshte eshte laptopi qe nuk i pershtatet vistes ne rastin tend.
ti do thuash qe ai ka logon e vistes ndaj eshte i  çertifikuar per visten.
Po sikur tja kene vene logon e vistes vetem per ta  hequr qafe  se nuk po shitej me!!!!

----------


## LeArNiNgHaCkInG

po tek ajo doja te dilja dhe un, qe ja kan vene logon per ta hequr qafe. pastaj mos thuaj harxhoj un parate se me 512 mb ram me nje sistem tjeter mund te besh ca te duash,(kam ubuntu ne te njejtin laptop, vetem ta shikosh si punon, si te ishte laptop me 4 gb RAM dhe dhe me processor dual te fundit  :ngerdheshje: )
Prandaj thash qe vista harxhon resourcet. 
Per tekniket ta jap me prova qe nuk kishin faj, psh qe ta lidh me internetin rrjeti ku jetoj perdor Certificate dhe un qe ta lidh me internetin, duhet te caktivizoj nje opsion, dhe me pas ta aktivizoj prap, dmth shum pa lidhje, ceshte kjo, KJO ESHTE FUCKING BUG. se eshte shum pa lidhje me kupton. nejse ju si te doni beni  :ngerdheshje:  un do perdor ubuntun  :shkelje syri:

----------

